
Life with Crypto Backdoors: Stingrays, Government Surveillance and Crime - aburan28
https://david.newgas.net/life-with-crypto-backdoors-stingrays-government-surveillance-and-crime/
======
darpa_escapee
Reminder that organized crime uses the same techniques as 'non-criminal'
investigators.

Cartels have billions in funds to purchase hardware and labor. They've put
this to work to implement their own network. They also have incentives to harm
and exploit normal everyday people.

Hell, if the small fries who attend Defcon can exploit telecommunication
networks from the source, it doesn't even take a giant pile of money to make a
large amounts of people's lives very difficult.

~~~
StanislavPetrov
It seems, clearly, that your comfort and your security is a price the
government is willing to pay for total surveillance.

